
Who Ever Thought a 404 Page Could Be So Cool - jameshicks
http://www.thetechscoop.net/2011/08/02/nosh-404/
======
ColinWright
Same story, different sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2835820> <\- some discussion

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2836385>

